# Introducing #4 :)



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*so... I have 4 birds haha but I just couldn't pass this little lovely up!

I adopted this Linnie last Friday night. She was listed on CL, her owners are about my age and just had premature twin boys, they were afraid that she was not going to get the attention she was used to once the babies came home (they were still in the hospital) so they were looking for a home where she would get what she needed... aka ME!    the wife and I hit it off, we have lots in common (we both LOVE animals!) and I hope we keep in touch. They named her Luna, but I don't think we are keeping that name. So without further a due, here is our newest addition 













She is fully tame and about a year old. She is another little special needs girl, she has a deformed foot (one of her back toes faces forward on her left foot) and I think she might have had slightly splayed legs as a chick because they tend to extend outward more than not. She gets around fine though, she is an excellent climber  and she loves to hang upside down! she is like a little bat, sometimes she will take naps upside down :laughing:



this is her bad foot (she needs a nail trim badly but I didn't want to stress her out too much when she was adjusting) 

she is also molting so her feathers are not in pristine condition. But we love her already! she is the sweetest thing and she makes the cutest little peep noises  although her calls are LOUD! whoever said linnies are quiet aren't exactly correct  so, yeah  I have a linnie. Thanks for looking!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your latest arrival, she's beautiful and very lucky to have been adopted by you! Best of luck with your new little friend.


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow! A linnie, how very wonderful. She looks gorgeous and very playful. Congratulations.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats Jill, she is a beauty..what are you going to name her?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Who deleted my post in your other thread....I know I posted it was a Linnie.... 
Congrat's Jill...beautiful little bird, and a great addition to your flock...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She's a cutie for sure! Congratulations on your newest addition.

I'm looking forward to hearing what you decide to name her. *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks everyone!! I have no idea what we are going to name her (we didn't even really name Chewy until she was like 6 months old  ) we have been calling her Kissy Girl because she makes kiss noises  she also says "bird" and "big bird", I guess she doesn't know how small she is! *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Congratulations! She is very cute *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

AW she is lovely, much fun will be had in your house I think. She has found her forever home now.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*She is beautiful Jill!!! I hope she will fit right in with your existing flock when the time comes *


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Oh Jill, she's just darling! Molting aside, she's is just gorgeous! Glad she found you, she's in great hands.

-Kristen


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

She is gorgeous! Whatever name you choose will be perfect for her. You all will have so much fun together.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

A nice little bird. A bit of yellow and white. Hope you have many good years with your new budgie.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Congratulations! She is very pretty  And yes, linnies do have a loud call. They can make a lot of noise if they have a mind to.


----------



## riotfox (Jun 15, 2009)

She is very pretty! Congrats on the new addition! I am sure you will enjoy having her around


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*She looks like a little sweetheart Jill! Congratulations! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

She is Beautiful Jill. Also so cute and adorable. You should call her SunShine.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks everyone!! 



Birdmanca said:



A nice little bird. A bit of yellow and white. Hope you have many good years with your new budgie.

Click to expand...

Yes, she is a creamino  but no, she is not a budgie, she is a lineolated parakeet! *


----------



## Sproot (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful girl! (Butterbean is a perfect name  )


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Butterbean! I like it!


----------

